# Che magone....



## mariamarietta

Hola por favor, ayuda......No consigo darle sentido a esta frase....

*"che magone che mi hai fatto venire!!"*


Gracias, gracias, gracias......María


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.
El "magone" es un nudo en la garganta.
Ehm, no sé exactamente cómo traducir. Mi intento: qué nudo en la gardanta que me has causado!".


----------



## mariamarietta

Gracias Irene....quizá sería correcto decir?

*che magone che mi hai fatto venire!!*

*"se me ha hecho un nudo en la garganta"?*


María


----------



## irene.acler

Perdona por mi traducción, como no soy española...
Sí, tu traducción está bien pero "..che mi hai fatto venire" significa que es otra persona que te causa este estado de ánimo. Entonces "se me ha hecho" expresa eso exactamente?


----------



## horusankh

mariamarietta said:


> Gracias Irene....quizá sería correcto decir?
> 
> *che magone che mi hai fatto venire!!*
> 
> *"se me ha hecho un nudo en la garganta"?*
> 
> 
> María


 


irene.acler said:


> Perdona por mi traducción, como no soy española...
> Sí, tu traducción está bien pero "..che mi hai fatto venire" significa que es otra persona que te causa este estado de ánimo. Entonces "se me ha hecho" expresa eso exactamente?


 
Hola,

Tal vez, dependiendo del contexto podrías decir:

*"se me ha hecho un nudo en la garganta cuando te he visto/cuando escuché tu voz"*, para poner el énfasis en que la otra persona fue quien lo causó.

Saludos


----------



## mariamarietta

Bueno Irene no solo puede ser una persona la que te haya provocado eso, puede ser una situación, la contemplación de un bonito paisaje......

María


----------



## mariamarietta

Gracias Horu....sois muy amables.

María


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias Horusankh y Mariamaretta.


----------



## Neuromante

Penso sia quasi diretto

Que nudo a la garganta que has hecho que me viniera / que has hecho que me venga.


En este caso no es "En" la garganta, por que no "está" sino que "llega a..."

Si dices Tengo un nudo en la gargata se entiende que lo tienes desde hace un rato; no que te acaba de empezar en ese momento. Siempre claro está de acuerdo a todos los tiempos verbales que se estén usando.


----------



## myoho

disculpame que no hablo muy bien, pero "che magone che mi hai fatto venire" significa "Me asusto que me has dado" o "me asustaste"


----------



## myoho

Perdon, "que asusto que me has dado" or "que miedo que me has dado!"


----------



## mariamarietta

Hola Myoho, entonces......el sentido de la frase sería totalmente distinto. No acabo de entender.

María


----------



## irene.acler

Yo no creo que "magone" sea el correspondiente de "susto" o de "miedo".
El susto es "spavento", y el miedo es "paura".


----------



## Enzo Tropical

Creo que la traducción adapta es simplemente "mal humor" ,como "magone" es un sinónimo coloquial de "malumore" en italiano… Irene tiene razón, creo-


----------



## palepuz

Perdón por la intromisión
no me queda claro entonces...
al principio "nudo en la garganta" me sonaba más a "me has conmovido". Sin embargo a tenor de los últimos comentarios parece más bien que sea "me los has puesto de corbata" (por hacerlo corto y claro).
¿Con cual de los dos nos quedamos? ¿tenerezza o paura?


----------



## irene.acler

Hola palepuz. A decir verdad no conozco la expresión "me los has puesto de corbata", y no entiendo exactamente el sentido. Pero "magone" no tiene nada que ver con la tenerezza en mi opinión.


----------



## Enzo Tropical

...magone es un regionalismo de origen toscana…no se encuentra ni en el Treccani …a nivel coloquial indica un estado de animo de opresión, angustia.. en dos palabras mal humor..
  Tenerezza no…tampoco susto o miedo.


----------



## mariamarietta

Como yo he hecho la pregunta, os cuento a raiz de que situación se contestó la frase y de esta manera igual se puede llegar a la traducción correcta ¿no?
Se envió un bonito e-mail con pinturas de Van Gooh y la respuesta fué:

*che magone che mi hai fatto venire!!*

¿Así queda más claro el posible significado? 

Gracias

María


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, a la luz del contexto sí que "magone" podría ser un susto. Pero, a decir verdad, yo no usaría "magone" en este contexto, no me suena muy bien.
Pero sigo no entendiendo una cosa: las pinturas de Van Gogh en cuestión son bonitas o no? Porque de verdad que no entiendo el uso de magone...mmm..


----------



## mariamarietta

Si Irene, las pinturas de Van Gogh eran preciosas y además con una bonita música.....Toda la respuesta era.....

*è bellissimo, grazie!!*
*che magone che mi hai fatto venire!!*

María


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, ahora lo entiendo todo. "Magone" en este caso no es ni un susto ni miedo. Se trata de un estado de ánimo por el que una persona se conmueve delante algo que es tan bonito y precioso.
Por lo tanto creo que "se me ha hecho un nudo en la garganta" queda bien en este caso.


----------



## rocamadour

Hola tod@s!
La palabra *magone *no tiene nada que ver ni con el miedo, ni con el mal humor, ni tampoco es de origen toscano...
http://www.demauroparavia.it/65775 
Significa más bien "disgusto", "preocupación", "pena", pero más comunemente se utiliza (sobre todo en la Italia del norte) con el sentido de *conmoción*. 
Irene.a había exactamente explicado la sensación de "nudo en la garganta" (o en el estómago) y esto está en relación con el primer significado del termino (no sé la traducción en español, pero sería el estómago de las aves, que tiene la peculiaridad de ser "duro" para poder moler las semillas... Espero haberlo explicado bastante bien... )


----------



## irene.acler

Perfecto, rocamadour!!


----------



## mariamarietta

Estupendo Rocamadour.....¡gracias¡
Debería haber puesto otras las frases desde el principio....Perdón.

María


----------



## rocamadour

mariamarietta said:


> Estupendo Rocamadour.....¡gracias¡
> Debería haber puesto otras las frases desde el principio....Perdón.
> 
> María


De nada, María! 
... Pero, sí es verdad que - según sugieren las reglas del foro - cuanto más contexto o parte de la frase se añade con la pregunta, tanto más ayuda se recibe... . (Por favor corríjanme la frase, que no sé si está bien así como la escribí ).
Ciao!


----------



## mariamarietta

Si Rocamadour, lo has expresado perfectamente. Gracias de nuevo.
Ciao

María


----------



## Xerinola

rocamadour said:


> Hola tod@s!
> La palabra *magone *no tiene nada que ver ni con el miedo, ni con el mal humor, ni tampoco es de origen toscano...
> http://www.demauroparavia.it/65775
> Significa más bien "disgusto", "preocupación", "pena", pero más comunemente se utiliza (sobre todo en la Italia del norte) con el sentido de *conmoción*.
> Irene.a había exactamente explicado la sensación de "nudo en la garganta" (o en el estómago) y esto está en relación con el primer significado del termino (no sé la traducción en español, pero sería el estómago de las aves, que tiene la peculiaridad de ser "duro" para poder moler las semillas... Espero haberlo explicado bastante bien... )


 
Hola,
Perdonad que me meta en este foro tan tarde pero, siguiendo lo que ha dicho rocamadour, no se podría traducir al español por: *se me ha puesto la piel de gallina*? Pregunto, eh? 

Saludos,
X:


----------



## reys

Xerinola said:


> Hola,
> Perdonad que me meta en este foro tan tarde pero, siguiendo lo que ha dicho rocamadour, no se podría traducir al español por: *se me ha puesto la piel de gallina*? Pregunto, eh?
> 
> Saludos,
> X:


 
Hola Xerinola! Me parece muy buena tu expresión para describir la sensación similar a lo que trata de demostrar la frase en cuestión.

En una traducción semiliteral, podríamos decir: _"Vaya nudo en la garganta me has provocado!"?_

Saludos!


----------



## irene.acler

Xerinola said:


> Hola,
> Perdonad que me meta en este foro tan tarde pero, siguiendo lo que ha dicho rocamadour, no se podría traducir al español por: *se me ha puesto la piel de gallina*? Pregunto, eh?
> 
> Saludos,
> X:




Sí, para mí es perfecta esta expresión, porque expresa exactamente el concepto, quizás más que "se me ha hecho un nudo en la garganta".


----------



## mariamarietta

Pues si Xerinola....quizá esa traducción sería perfecta.

Un saludo

María


----------



## BURRITO

En italiano la expresión "Che magone..." se usa en varios contextos, puede expresar angustia, conmoción, incluso miedo...por eso es tan difícil de entender. En cualquier caso creo que la explicación más acertada sea la del nudo a la garganta. Normalmente el nudo se te hace cuando tienes ganas de llorar no? pues, puedes llorar de felicidad, de angustia, de miedo, de emoción, no crees? Ciao ciao


----------



## rocamadour

BURRITO said:


> En italiano la expresión "Che magone..." se usa en varios contextos, puede expresar angustia, conmoción, incluso miedo...por eso es tan difícil de entender. En cualquier caso creo que la explicación más acertada sea la del nudo a la garganta. Normalmente el nudo se te hace cuando tienes ganas de llorar no? pues, puedes llorar de felicidad, de angustia, de miedo, de emoción, no crees? Ciao ciao


Estoy de acuerdo con BURRITO. Además la piel de gallina ("pelle d'oca" in italiano) si no me equivoco no expresa la misma serie de sentimientos y emociones que pueden asociarse al "nudo en la garganta"...


----------



## BURRITO

Exacto R. yo estoy de acuerdo contigo que la piel de gallina es otra cosa. Puedes tener "la pelle d'oca" por miedo, por emoción (positiva o negativa) o incluso porqué hace frío, pero eso no implica la idea que estés a punto de llorar como con el "magone". Ciao a tutti!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

en este contexto magone significa que las pinturas son tan bonitas que llevaron esta persona casi a llorar!el "magone" tambien puede ser causado por algo muy conmovedor!


----------



## mariamarietta

Pues gracias a todos Burrito, Rocamadour, IlPetalo......sois muy amables.

María


----------



## myoho

Spero che tu possa legger l'italiano, perche' io non so scivere molto bene Spagnolo. Comunque, sarebbe molto piu' facile sapere esattamente il significato di "che magone che mi hai fatto venire!!" se mi potessi dare un po di piu', dove hai incontrato questo detto? Se lo hai letto, che frase c'era prima? Se l'hai udita, di che si stava parlando. Io sono romagnola, cioe' vengo dall regione della Romagna dove questo modo di dire e' molto comune.  Un'esempio puo' essere: "Mamma mia, mi hai colto di sorpresa, che magone mi hai fatto venire!" oppure: "Questo film e' molto emozionante, mi ha fatto venire il magone in gola!" Ed un'altra: "Le sue parole mi hanno toccato veramente, mi ha fatto venire il magone in gola."  Non so in toscana come viene usato, or in altre parti d'Italia. Io so come viene usato nella mia regione. Ciao


----------



## claudine2006

myoho said:


> Spero che tu possa legger l'italiano, perché io non so scrivere molto bene Spagnolo. Comunque, sarebbe molto piu' facile sapere esattamente il significato di "che magone che mi hai fatto venire!!" se mi potessi dare un po di piu', dove hai incontrato questo detto? Se l'hai letto, che frase c'era prima? Se l'hai udita, di che si stava parlando. Io sono romagnola, cioè vengo dall regione della Romagna dove questo modo di dire e' molto comune. Un esempio puo' essere: "Mamma mia, mi hai colto di sorpresa, che magone mi hai fatto venire!" oppure: "Questo film è molto emozionante, mi ha fatto venire il magone in gola!" Ed un'altra: "Le sue parole mi hanno toccato veramente, mi ha fatto venire il magone in gola." Non so in Toscana come viene usato, o in altre parti d'Italia. Io so come viene usato nella mia regione. Ciao


Nella mia si usa come sinonimo di "emozione, groppo in gola".


----------

